# Biete: Profibus-RS232 Gateway Anybus AB7000-B



## Maxl (15 April 2008)

Biete Anybus Profibus-DP -> RS232 Gateway AB7000-B. OVP mit Zuhebör. War ca. 3 Wochen in Gebrauch.

Bei interesse bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Maxl (14 Juli 2008)

Die Dinge sind übringens nach wie vor zu haben.
VB würd ich mal sagen so € 150.


----------

